# NCEES 2001 Sample Mechanical Problems



## msuth22_PE (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm trying to locate a copy of the 2001 NCEES mechanical problems and I'm not having any luck finding it. I'm sitting for the HVAC Depth section in October and I'd like to review as many problems as possible. If anyone has an old copy they no longer need or want to sell please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 24, 2014)

Try here:

http://www.gettextbooks.com/isbn/9781932613131


----------



## msuth22_PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks ramnares. Problem is, i'm a little to cheap to spend $125 on 13 year old book. I have the NCEES 2008 (all three depths), 2011 HVAC Depth and I was hoping to pick up the 2001 book for extra exposure to NCEES type problems, however not for $125.

Thanks and good luck to you!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 25, 2014)

The 2001 has all three modules like the 2008. I agree that $125 is a bit much for the material but it's difficult to get a copy so makes sense for the price to be that high unfortunately.


----------

